# Intel wifi 5150 / 5100



## sk8harddiefast (Jul 11, 2010)

I followed this guide http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=8041
On my /boot/loader.conf i add this

```
if_iwn_load="yes"
```
My /etc/rc.conf

```
wlans_iwn0="wlan0"
ifconfig_iwn0="wlan0"
ifconfig_wlan0="WPA DHCP"
```
But system is rebooting telling me that device not defined and he cannot understand it.
Also not single user mode works.
Any idea?


----------



## bschmidt (Jul 11, 2010)

Please post `# pciconf -lv` and `# uname -a`.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Jul 11, 2010)

My kernel is not booting


----------



## jalla (Jul 11, 2010)

sk8harddiefast said:
			
		

> My kernel is not booting



You don't give us much to go on (and I don't see how this belongs in the Networking forum).

Anyway, don't panic. Boot your fixit CD and start looking for the problem. Start by thinking what changes you've made recently. Did you install a new kernel? If so do you have a kernel.old to revert to? Have you messed up loader.conf?, etc, etc.

If the solution isn't obvious, post detailes that show what goes wrong and where.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Jul 11, 2010)

If i delete if_iwn_load="yes" from /boot/loader.conf kernel will boot again.
But i don't know how to mount my fs from live cd to delete this line.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Jul 12, 2010)

Hi. I a back 
I deleted if_iwn_load="yes" and my system boot again 
My pciconf -lv

```
hostb0@pci0:0:0:0:	class=0x060000 card=0x02291025 chip=0x2a408086 rev=0x07 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'Mobile Memory Controller Hub'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = HOST-PCI
vgapci0@pci0:0:2:0:	class=0x030000 card=0x02291025 chip=0x2a428086 rev=0x07 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'Intel Mobile Graphic (Mobile Intel 4 Series Chipset Family)'
    class      = display
    subclass   = VGA
vgapci1@pci0:0:2:1:	class=0x038000 card=0x02291025 chip=0x2a438086 rev=0x07 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'Intel Mobile Graphic (Mobile Intel 4 Series Chipset Family)'
    class      = display
uhci0@pci0:0:26:0:	class=0x0c0300 card=0x02291025 chip=0x29378086 rev=0x03 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82801IB/IR/IH (ICH9 Family) USB Universal Host Controller'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
uhci1@pci0:0:26:1:	class=0x0c0300 card=0x02291025 chip=0x29388086 rev=0x03 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82801IB/IR/IH (ICH9 Family) USB Universal Host Controller'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
ehci0@pci0:0:26:7:	class=0x0c0320 card=0x02291025 chip=0x293c8086 rev=0x03 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82801IB/IR/IH (ICH9 Family) USB2 Enhanced Host Controller'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
hdac0@pci0:0:27:0:	class=0x040300 card=0x02291025 chip=0x293e8086 rev=0x03 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82801IB/IR/IH (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller'
    class      = multimedia
    subclass   = HDA
pcib1@pci0:0:28:0:	class=0x060400 card=0x02291025 chip=0x29408086 rev=0x03 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82801IB/IR/IH (ICH9 Family) PCIe Root Port 1'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
pcib2@pci0:0:28:2:	class=0x060400 card=0x02291025 chip=0x29448086 rev=0x03 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82801IB/IR/IH (ICH9 Family) PCIe Root Port 3'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
uhci2@pci0:0:29:0:	class=0x0c0300 card=0x02291025 chip=0x29348086 rev=0x03 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82801IB/IR/IH (ICH9 Family) USB Universal Host Controller'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
uhci3@pci0:0:29:1:	class=0x0c0300 card=0x02291025 chip=0x29358086 rev=0x03 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82801IB/IR/IH (ICH9 Family) USB Universal Host Controller'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
uhci4@pci0:0:29:2:	class=0x0c0300 card=0x02291025 chip=0x29368086 rev=0x03 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82801IB/IR/IH (ICH9 Family) USB Universal Host Controller'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
uhci5@pci0:0:29:3:	class=0x0c0300 card=0x02291025 chip=0x29398086 rev=0x03 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82801IB/IR/IH (ICH9 Family) USB Universal Host Controller'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
ehci1@pci0:0:29:7:	class=0x0c0320 card=0x02291025 chip=0x293a8086 rev=0x03 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82801IB/IR/IH (ICH9 Family) USB2 Enhanced Host Controller'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
pcib3@pci0:0:30:0:	class=0x060401 card=0x02291025 chip=0x24488086 rev=0x93 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82801 Family (ICH2/3/4/5/6/7/8/9-M) Hub Interface to PCI Bridge'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
isab0@pci0:0:31:0:	class=0x060100 card=0x02291025 chip=0x29178086 rev=0x03 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'ICH9M-E LPC Interface Controller'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-ISA
atapci0@pci0:0:31:2:	class=0x01018f card=0x02291025 chip=0x29288086 rev=0x03 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82801IB/IR/IH (ICH9 Family) Mobile 2 port Serial ATA Storage Controller 1'
    class      = mass storage
    subclass   = ATA
none0@pci0:0:31:3:	class=0x0c0500 card=0x02291025 chip=0x29308086 rev=0x03 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82801IB/IR/IH (ICH9 Family) SMBus Controller'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = SMBus
none1@pci0:0:31:6:	class=0x118000 card=0x02291025 chip=0x29328086 rev=0x03 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82801IB/IR/IH (ICH9 Family) Thermal Subsystem'
    class      = dasp
none2@pci0:1:0:0:	class=0x028000 card=0x13018086 chip=0x42328086 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'Carte Intel WiFi Link 5100 AGN (Intel WiFi Link 5100)'
    class      = network
alc0@pci0:2:0:0:	class=0x020000 card=0x02291025 chip=0x10631969 rev=0xc0 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Attansic (Now owned by Atheros)'
    class      = network
    subclass   = ethernet
```
uname -a

```
FreeBSD BSD.hacker 8.0-RELEASE-p3 FreeBSD 8.0-RELEASE-p3 #0: Tue May 25 20:54:11 UTC 2010     root@amd64-builder.daemonology.net:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```
I put Freebsd on an acer timeline 3810t and everything works except wi-fi.


----------



## bschmidt (Jul 13, 2010)

Your card isn't supported by 8.0-RELEASE, so I assume you got an iwn driver from somewhere else?

You could also upgrade to 8.1, the card will definitely work there (using it right now).


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Jul 13, 2010)

i am following this: http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-stable/2010-July/057552.html
And i will post the results


----------



## bschmidt (Jul 13, 2010)

Please let me know how it worked out for you


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Jul 13, 2010)

I installed 8.1-RC2 and tells me that is in the end of his life!
wlan0 is up but tells no carrier.
Now how to configure it?
How to open it and check for networks?
On my /boot/loader.conf i add this
Code:

```
if_iwn_load="yes"
```
My /etc/rc.conf
Code:

```
wlans_iwn0="wlan0"
ifconfig_iwn0="wlan0"
ifconfig_wlan0="WPA DHCP"
```


----------



## bschmidt (Jul 14, 2010)

sk8harddiefast said:
			
		

> I installed 8.1-RC2 and tells me that is in the end of his life!



It is, 8.1-RELEASE will be out pretty soon.



			
				sk8harddiefast said:
			
		

> wlan0 is up but tells no carrier.
> Now how to configure it?
> How to open it and check for networks?
> On my /boot/loader.conf i add this
> ...



Remove the

```
ifconfig_iwn0="wlan0"
```
line.

Did you configure wpa_supplicant.conf?


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Jul 16, 2010)

> Did you configure wpa_supplicant.conf?


No. I have no idea about Wi-fi. Never configure a wi-fi before.
What i should do?
There is any gui tool that check for networks and let me choose on what i want to connect?
For beginning i think i need it GUI because i don't know if i can to do it from terminal!
And can Lan & wi-fi exist together?
Also 
	
	



```
ifconfig wlan0 up
ifconfig wlan0 scan
```
 works and i see ~10 wi-fi around but how can i connect on them? There are unsecure


----------



## bschmidt (Jul 16, 2010)

sk8harddiefast said:
			
		

> No. I have no idea about Wi-fi. Never configure a wi-fi before.
> What i should do?
> There is any gui tool that check for networks and let me choose on what i want to connect?
> For beginning i think i need it GUI because i don't know if i can to do it from terminal!
> ...



I'm not aware of any GUI tool for WPA, I usually do this by hand.
Configuring WPA isn't that hard, just open /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf and add a network block which includes SSID and PSK. After that it might look like:

```
network={
        ssid="myssid"
        psk="myverysecrectkey"
}
```
This should be enough to get WPA up and running.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Jul 16, 2010)

```
"myssid" & "myverysecrectkey"
```
 is something specific?
my wpa_supplicant.conf have this.


```
# /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf written by wifimgr(8)

network={
        ssid="0x0000000000"
        bssid=00:19:5e:b5:2d:61
        key_mgmt=NONE
}
```


----------



## bschmidt (Jul 17, 2010)

That SSID looks wrong.. I can't help you there. You should know where you are trying to connect to.

Did you setup the accesspoint? You should have set a SSID then.
Are you trying to connect to someone's accesspoint? Ask them about SSID, WPA keys and so on.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Jul 17, 2010)

> That SSID looks wrong.. I can't help you there. You should know where you are trying to connect to.
> 
> Did you setup the accesspoint? You should have set a SSID then.
> Are you trying to connect to someone's accesspoint? Ask them about SSID, WPA keys and so on.



But were i will be connect is not something specific. Now i am on my home and i want to connect to my neighborhood's wifi and 2 hours later i will be on my friends home and i will need to connect to other wifi. I cannot set a specific accesspoint!


----------



## bsdgooch (Jul 18, 2010)

Perhaps a read through the Handbook is in order. You can jump straight to the wireless networking configuration section (in English) here:

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/network-wireless.html

Also, please make sure to read the excellent man pages written by our hardworking FreeBSD developers and volunteers:

`$ man iwn`

`$ man wpa_supplicant`

`$ man wpa_supplicant.conf`

There are more, no doubt, but these should put you on the right track!


----------



## epopen (Jul 18, 2010)

Hello..
Sorry, I have another question.
It is I saw if_iwn man page, It had "device iwn5100fw"
(FreeBSD 8.0 stable amd64)
But I can't see any about iwn5100fw information(ex iwn5100fw.ko etc),  iwn5150fw.ko had ONLY.
Is 5100 firware exist in 8.1 release?

Thanks you very much.


----------



## fronclynne (Jul 18, 2010)

*I don't mean I finish poles while you watch, mind you*



			
				epopen said:
			
		

> Is 5100 firware exist in 8.1 release?



Without having any way to test it, I'm going to guess that iwn5150fw.ko supersedes iwn5100fw.ko.  You can obviously poke around in http://svn.freebsd.org/viewvc/base/release/8.1.0/ and see if that says anything to you (C:me::Finnskaole).


----------



## bschmidt (Jul 19, 2010)

If the manpage really says iwn5100fw then that's wrong, the name is iwn5000fw. Basically the iwn5000fw is for 5100 and 5300 cards, the iwn5150fw is for the 5150 and 5350 cards which require a different firmware because of additional features (wimax, ..).


----------



## epopen (Jul 20, 2010)

fronclynne said:
			
		

> Without having any way to test it, I'm going to guess that iwn5150fw.ko supersedes iwn5100fw.ko.  You can obviously poke around in http://svn.freebsd.org/viewvc/base/release/8.1.0/ and see if that says anything to you (C:me::Finnskaole).


Thanks you.
I saw it(if_iwn.c)
And I saw
	
	



```
case IWN_HW_REV_TYPE_5100:
sc->sc_hal = &iwn5000_hal;
sc->limits = &iwn5000_sensitivity_limits;
sc->fwname = "iwn5000fw";
sc->txchainmask = IWN_ANT_B;
sc->rxchainmask = IWN_ANT_AB;
break;
```
Is it meant 5100 use iwn5000fw firware ?
Thanks you.


----------



## bschmidt (Jul 20, 2010)

epopen said:
			
		

> Thanks you.
> I saw it(if_iwn.c)
> And I saw
> 
> ...



Correct.


----------



## epopen (Jul 21, 2010)

bschmidt said:
			
		

> If the manpage really says iwn5100fw then that's wrong, the name is iwn5000fw. Basically the iwn5000fw is for 5100 and 5300 cards, the iwn5150fw is for the 5150 and 5350 cards which require a different firmware because of additional features (wimax, ..).


Thanks...
Man page is incorrect... Is it need correct?(remove iwn5100fw in man page etc..)
Thanks you.


----------



## bschmidt (Jul 22, 2010)

epopen said:
			
		

> Thanks...
> Man page is incorrect... Is it need correct?(remove iwn5100fw in man page etc..)
> Thanks you.



Yep, I've fixed the stable/8 manpage (MFC was missing). Probably it's already too late for the release. :/


----------

